# Facial soap, scrub, and lotion recipes for...



## ChristinaF. (Dec 2, 2008)

I would like to know if any of you have some favorite recipes for facial soaps, scrubs, and lotion that you found work well for adolescent girls. I have three of them.  They haven't had too much trouble as we have a very good diet, but they do have some pimples. I think that comes with the age/hormones etc. Anyway, I want to make them some products that will prevent pimples and blackheads. They have pretty normal skin, not super oily and not dry and flaky either.

I'll be looking forward to see what you all come up with!

Thanks,
Christina


----------



## FourMileFarm (Mar 1, 2008)

I recently made a "salt bar" for my 16 yo son, and it has helped clear up his face immensely! 
That is the ONLY thing different he has done, to use the goat milk salt bar soap. 
Before that, he was using regular goat milk soap.
He likes it so much that he was actually offended that I took some of the salt bars to sell - he wanted them ALL for himself! LOL


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Most of thie problems will go away by using any goat milk soap and no detergents and crap from the stores. lots of good recipes up in the stickies (top of this forum) also what food /drinks they are taking in, which of course you know.


----------



## ChristinaF. (Dec 2, 2008)

Thank you Rachel and Sondra!  

Rachel did you just add salt to regular goat milk soap? Is there any trick to it? I'd be interested to know.

Thank you,
Christina


----------



## FourMileFarm (Mar 1, 2008)

I just used the salt bar recipe that is in the sticky above. 
It turned out beautifully! 
Rachel


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

A good clay based facial recipe would also work wonders for them... you want to use clay that draws the oils off the face and mix with a wetting agent that helps acne.. yogurt is one that comes to mind... live culture.. 
Here you go

For Oily skin
1/2 cup finely ground oats
1/4 cup powdered goat milk
2 1/2 Tablespoons finely ground almonds
1/4 cup French green clay
2 Tablespoons finely ground herbs, peppermint, lemongrass, sage
2 drops essential oil/ peppermint, or rosemary

Mix all above together and package in a jar

Mix one heaping Tablespoon of dry agent with wetting agent, wetting agents to use for oily skin are Water, honey for antibacterial, cucumber puree for cooling skin, aloe vera gel for damaged or sun burned skin, yogurt for oily or make skin soft, milk to remove dead skin cells, sour cream for oily or acne prone skin, jojoba oil for dry skin


To make a recipe for dry or normal skin, use kaolin white or pink clay instead, use herbs rose petals, lavender buds, chamomile buds, use essential oils rose or lavender

Apply mask to face rubbing gently in circular motion. let dry for 10 minutes, rinse with warm water, pat dry

this is fantastic and makes your face feel so good.... 
Barbara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Really cool is to take yogurt and mix in green clay...or equal parts kaolin clay (superfine) and dead sea mud. Use this to exfoliate the skin and then let set to dry like a mask. The idea behind my facial scrub/mask but alas you can't perserve yogurt  vicki


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Vicki,
I just package it dry in a jar with instructions for my customers on a hang tag what they can use as a wetting agent.. many people love clay mask.. 
that way you don't have to preserve it.. and it keeps forever dry..
Barbara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah after I wrote that and was putting some herbs and seeds into packages (not the same packages) I was thinking I could mix my clays and sell it with instructions to use with honey or yogurt or even oils. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

good idea


----------



## ChristinaF. (Dec 2, 2008)

This is great! I'm going to try these ideas on them. Hehe, it's nice having so many guinee pigs around here to try things on.

Thank you for the recipe, Barbara.

You all are so helpful! 

Christina


----------

